# work made by Mozart he like but people dont usuelly like even mozart fanboys



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Let's play the devil advocate for a moment please...
what Mozart , Bach , Brahms really like and was proud of but most dimiss this as a tad lame...

Im looking for paradox here ?

You know me by know imagine Mozart made a work in Pragues were he move and all people said , well yah , it's not bad but where fed up whit mozart or it's not mozart at is best ,, in other words work by composer only appreciated by the composer themselve and public was not steam all all about hearing..

What are the works of Mozart that had the harshest critics, what was Mozart most virulent critic, we all know some people were colde for a reason about mozart music that elude me, were they fed up whit is works.

Did mozart had hater or people that dislike his surrealist music, and said pfff mozart whatever, arrogant musicologist or modern snob, whit credential, not ace of spades..

*Dans le fond je cherche les oeuvre de mozart que les gens ont hué que les critique on cruellement escainté , mais pourquoi, je vous renvois la question*_, i will translate what i just said in english since english is more international and out of respect for anglo sphere english_ speakers.

*In the end im looking for works , shunned by critics and crowd only mozart like and why why?* 

Have a nice day, your casual classical music buddy deprofundis salute you all whit respect, today i drank a bottle of chocolat milk stout beer , one of these black beer so poppular in england and irlande, scotlands you get it, seem rad hey, well it were tasty, and taste better than you could ever imagine i swear., obsolete detail worth mentioning, since i drop brandy for a beer a week or casual drinking once a week and on week ennd this mean saturday,im not an alcoolic, but i dont judge them either and im not better either, im not about moralization, because this is not cool.

Thanks you Talk classical noow introduce me to odd wierd stuff mozart made, non radio friendly mozart bold work, bizzare work, something worth mentioning.

Take care :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure...................


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> *In the end I'm looking for works shunned by critics and crowd only mozart like and why, why?*


That's a tough one.  Mozart's worst work would probably be considered their best work if written by others.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I'm thinking... thinking. Mozart's worst work would probably be considered the best work by most other composers.*
indeed so *Larkenfield *

:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mozart's_ Ein musikalischer Spaß_ stinks. I realize it's a joke, a satire on incompetent composers. Well, it succeeds. But still, it stinks.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I love Mozart, perhaps above all. But there have been quite a few of his works that just don't work for me, that seem boring.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I think you mean

were there works by Mozart that he himself rated highly but the critics or public (contemporaries of Mozart) disliked.

evidently so, I would imagine - as Mozart's music was not liked enough to give him a reliable income. Nozze Di Figaro - which I am sure he must have rated - played only 9 times in Vienna when minor now obscure operas by Salieri and others had much longer runs.

As for modern times - mozart fanboys seem to like almost everything Mozart did - almost - there are odd pieces - like The Impressario - great overture but nowhere near Mozart at his best.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

deprofundis said:


> Let's play the devil advocate for a moment please...


OK.


----------

